
AI bias happens–and why it’s so hard to fix - sonabinu
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612876/this-is-how-ai-bias-really-happensand-why-its-so-hard-to-fix/
======
Space_Lord_
Biased data sets get biased outputs.

Although it should be noted that some AI biases are just robots telling us
uncomfortable truths.

